# moved my pond upstairs would not fit downstairs is this safe?



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

has a turtle plants and guppyies crayfish

it is less than half full


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Should be fine as long as it doesn't leak. May want to put a shallow container underneath to catch any small leaks or spills and keep electrical items away.

john


----------

